# Trouble hiring?



## BarrieRoofingSolutions (Feb 7, 2016)

On Feb 26th HomeAdvisor.com hosted a panel to discuss the alredy alarming problem of a lack of skilled workforce available for contracting companies to pull from.

Do you agree that there are not enough skilled roofers to go around? Are you having the same problem hiring?

Home Advisor clearly stated that this workforce shortage is holding up jobs, increasing contract costs, and overall adversely affecting contracting businesses.

"With over 110,000 home professionals in our network and nine million homeowners submitting project requests on our site, ..." said Chris Terrill, CEO of HomeAdvisor.

That statement alone tells me that there work to be done, but who is doing it?

I believe that waiting for the education centres, the government, or anyone else to hand you the answer is "not my problem" thinking. 

If this is affecting you, what are you doing to mentor and apprentice new blood into your business?


----------

